# Wooden Arsenal . . . .



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2016)

I have a new customer that I have to share with you. His name is Gene Jensen of Deerpark MN and he makes wooden guns. I asked him if I could share the pics he sent to me and if so what to say about about them and here was his reply:

_I'm in the process of four Winchester 30-30s to display in a gun cabinet like they had in the TV series Gunsmoke ( one of those "ideas"). Kevin, yes you can share the photos, by the way I use no plans, either photo's or the real gun. My thoughts with your wood is a M-16, for the VA hospital in St Cloud, Minnesota. ( Pay back for a lot of greatly appreciated help)._

How he does this without plans or photos or the gun is beyond me. Check these out!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 20


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ooooh! That is soooooooo cooooool!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 5, 2016)

I wonder if he meant no plans,but just works from photos or the actual firearm (At least that's the way I read it....)

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I wonder if he meant no plans,but just works from photos or the actual firearm (At least that's the way I read it....)



Okay that would make more sense. I don't see how it's possible without something to look at. Good point. I'll ask him next time we talk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2016)

Even if he was working off an exact set of plans those are awesome! ! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> _ by the way I use no plans, either photo's or the real gun._
> 
> How he does this without plans or photos or the gun is beyond me. Check these out!



I read that as "I use no plans. Either photos or the real thing" (is what he _does_ use)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> I read that as "I use no plans. Either photos or the real thing" (is what he _does_ use)



Yeah I agree. Colin straightened out on my thinking. On that anyway. Good luck with everything else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 6, 2016)

I too was interested in building a Gunsmoke style rack. I had a pic somewhere, the thing was so crude I never built it. It didn't have a back, it was built right to the wall. 
In the TV show, they all used Winchester M-1892's. The small frame 1892 carbine made the cowboy look bigger. (Think John Wayne, who always used a 1892) You rarely see a M-1894 .30-.30 in a western. The exception was "The Rifleman" with Chuck Connors. Actually, in the time Gunsmoke was set, it was 20 yrs. before the .30-.30 came out in 1895. Matt Dillon, Festus, and everyone else would have been using a Winchester M-1873 for sure. The 1873 was the gun that won the west, not the M-1894. Gary

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 6, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> I too was interested in building a Gunsmoke style rack. I had a pic somewhere, the thing was so crude I never built it. It didn't have a back, it was built right to the wall.
> In the TV show, they all used Winchester M-1892's. The small frame 1892 carbine made the cowboy look bigger. (Think John Wayne, who always used a 1892) You rarely see a M-1894 .30-.30 in a western. The exception was "The Rifleman" with Chuck Connors. Actually, in the time Gunsmoke was set, it was 20 yrs. before the .30-.30 came out in 1895. Matt Dillon, Festus, and everyone else would have been using a Winchester M-1873 for sure. The 1873 was the gun that won the west, not the M-1894. Gary



That's good history to know Gary I'm glad you shared it. My knowledge of the western guns are sketchy. My knowledge of modern guns isn't much better. I think it's the craftsmanship on display here though.


----------



## brown down (Jul 7, 2016)

wow those are insane! damn kevin you need to get him on here to do a tutorial

Reactions: Like 1


----------

